# How to invite residents to the party?



## Bluebellie (Jun 6, 2020)

Reese is telling me to bring guests, but I don’t see how to. 
she says to call them with the residents tab. What is that?


----------



## nyanicat (Jun 6, 2020)

It’s the same as putting items down! They’re the very last tab on the right of the inventory.


----------



## Mo Notony (Jun 6, 2020)

What I think sucks is apparently there's an 8-resident limit!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 6, 2020)

Oh thanks! I never noticed those tabs.  I’ve been customizing with just the wedding set items. Yikes!


----------



## AquaMarie (Jun 6, 2020)

Mo Notony said:


> What I think sucks is apparently there's an 8-resident limit!



I know,  that was kinda sad. I felt really bad having to leave two of my villagers out of the fun. Poor Freckles and Gayle..


----------



## Mo Notony (Jun 7, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> I know,  that was kinda sad. I felt really bad having to leave two of my villagers out of the fun. Poor Freckles and Gayle..


Same, felt bad about Chadder, my newest resident, but Phoebe can rot in hell. lol


----------



## Hay (Jun 7, 2020)

Mo Notony said:


> Phoebe can rot in hell. lol


Aw shes such a qt :c her neck kinda be long doe..


----------



## nyanicat (Jun 7, 2020)

Mo Notony said:


> Same, felt bad about Chadder, my newest resident, but Phoebe can rot in hell. lol


i'll fight you! phoebe is best uchi and don't you dare talk smack about her!  ❤


----------



## Mo Notony (Jun 7, 2020)

nyanicat said:


> i'll fight you! phoebe is best uchi and don't you dare talk smack about her!  ❤


Let's get it on then! I've seen at least 4 other Uchis that are head and shoulders better than her on their worst day! Agnes is my favorite!


----------



## Imbri (Jun 7, 2020)

It took me forever to figure out how to invite them.


----------



## nyanicat (Jun 7, 2020)

Mo Notony said:


> Let's get it on then! I've seen at least 4 other Uchis that are head and shoulders better than her on their worst day! Agnes is my favorite!


Phoebe is based of a mythical fire phoenix! What’s not to find amazing off of that?


----------



## CaramelCookie (Jun 7, 2020)

I invited Harv and Wilbur, so I only had space for 6 villagers... 
Didn't get their posters in the Nook Shopping either.


----------



## Ras (Jun 7, 2020)

If you care, invited villagers have a chance to add a wedding photo to their homes. Don’t invite those you want original. If you don’t care, carry on.


----------

